# Manuelles Testen mit Gherkin



## mrBrown (3. Jan 2022)

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Open-Source Tool, was beim manuellen Testen mit Gherkin unterstützen kann. Am liebsten in "Klickibunti", wo man einfach nur die Features hochlädt, dann durchgeleitet wird und jeden Schritt nur abhaken muss und am Ende eine schöne Auswertung bekommt.

Kennt jemand zufällig irgendwas?


----------

